# Vets - Treatments - Spay



## Hokulea (Aug 10, 2012)

I have a new Vizsla, Jaqi. She is now 19 wks, and just completed her rabies shot. Banfield Pet Hospital, where I take her, now wants me to schedule her to get spay. eek. Is this too soon?


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Much too soon.

Side question: Is banfield that petco or petsmart place? If so I've heard horror stories from people of that place (incl death during spay) and how much they charge. I don't want to terrify you but make sure you research and ask around before choosing any vet/animal hospital.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes its to soon.
She is still a baby and needs to finish growing.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/04/unspoken-truth-about-spaying-and.html


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Let her develop completely before you spay her (12-18 months). Spaying a pup before they are fully mature is like giving a 6 year old girl a hysterectomy!  My girl is fully intact at 11 months old and I'm really glad we made the choice to wait. Her body has developed so much better than her sisters (who were spayed at 7 or 8 months).

Here is a blog post I wrote on experiencing Riley's first heat cycle:

http://www.ltlor.blogspot.com/2012/06/vizsla-heat-cycle-females-perspective.html

It was really very easy to deal with and I'm glad we're waiting!


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Wow! That's terrible that they already want to spay her! 
Vizslas are growing until they are 18 months old (at least!). Spaying her too early could affect her bone structure the wrong way and of course there are other factors. 
Texasred put a link in which is a good read. Makes you understand why not to spay. 
*No one should push you into spaying.* 
My Vet is good and she said we sould not spay ours before 12 months old. We probably will wait until 18-24 months. It might be inconvenient for us but it's definitely better for her.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I would be looking for another Vet. Sounds like a process driven Veterinary surgery designed to turn a profit before all else. Your baby is way too young for that yet. If you absolutely have to, at least let her come into season once or twice before you put her under the knife.....please  

I watch Zsa Zsa (who is now 26 months old and was done at 13 months) with my mate's little 15 week old pup and regret not having the opportunity to let her be a mum. Watching her nurturing instincts come out while she teaches and mothers this pup was gorgeous. But, that's my heart talking and I probably would never have bred with her due to her unknown past.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I have 3 females at the house all are unspayed. One is 2 1/2 years old. One is almost 2 and the third turn 1 last March. I will make a decision on them between their 3rd and 4Th birthday. I could have it done when they hit 2, but I like to see a dog be a dog.
My vet gets call from people wanting to know her price to spay or neuter young puppies. Her answer is there is not a fee, because she won't do it. To many cases of incontinence is one of the reasons.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forums, Hokulea! I agree with everyone else. Your pup is way too young. Sounds like the vet might just have a boat payment coming due.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

TexasRed said:


> I have 3 females at the house all are unspayed. One is 2 1/2 years old. One is almost 2 and the third turn 1 last March. I will make a decision on them between their 3rd and 4Th birthday. I could have it done when they hit 2, but I like to see a dog be a dog.
> My vet gets call from people wanting to know her price to spay or neuter young puppies. Her answer is there is not a fee, because she won't do it. To many cases of incontinence is one of the reasons.


I have an Old School Vet. He is in his late 60's maybe early 70's and has seen pretty much everything. He is the same and refuses to do young puppies. He even discourages it until they are older, as in 3 or 4 rather than the often quoted 18 months. His reasons are much the same with incontinence being one of them.


----------



## Hokulea (Aug 10, 2012)

*@steeldozer, texasred, threefsh, adrino, ozkar, mswhipple*

Thank you so much for your advices. Jaqi is a very special addition to our family. Being in a city, I too, wondered if the Vets are needing to file insurance claims. I just want to be sure I'm giving Jaqi the best possible care that I can. When will she go into her first season? Will I need to keep her indoors during that period? 

Thanks again. I'm so happy I found a place to chat about our Jaqi and get so much good/positive support. 

Also, thank you for the great "Welcome to the Forum".


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Her first season can be anywhere between 6 and 18 months old. You need to keep her from having any contact with male dogs. Yes. You can still do things with her (with in reason) but you can't let her out of your sight for a second if she is outside.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

I've started a topic a few months back. The name of it 'Need help! First heat!' I think. Use the search bar to find it. Quite a few of us went through their girls first heat at the time and many of us carried on with the updates. 

Good luck! Hope you find this forum just as useful and great as I do! I love to chat about vizslas in common now, more than I ever thought. Loads of great advices too!


----------

